# Snow White, the Seven Dwarfs and Gorden Brown



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Snow White & The Seven Dwarfs.

The seven dwarfs always left to go work in the mine early each morning. 

As always, Snow White stayed home doing her domestic chores.


As lunchtime approached, she would prepare theirlunch and carry it to the mine. 

One day as she arrived at the mine with the lunch, she saw That there had been a terrible cave-in. Tearfully, and fearing the worst, Snow White began calling out, hoping against hope that the dwarfs had somehow survived. 

'Hello...Hello!' she shouted. 'Can anyone hear me? Hello!'


For a long while, there was no answer. Losing hope, Snow White again shouted, 'Hello! Is anyone down there?'


Just as she was about to give up all hope, she heard a faint voice from deep within the mine, singing;

'Vote for GORDON BROWN, vote for GORDON BROWN 

Snow White fell to her knees and prayed, 'Oh, thank you, God! At least Dopey is still alive.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Excellent!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Don't get it!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> Don't get it!


And you are a quiz questioner!!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:

Dopey is the one who was *daft* enough to fall down the hole and he supports Bat Ears Brown.......................

Peter


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Sorry what is Gorden Brown?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

irony Peter irony!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> irony Peter irony!


Iron filings or rusty nails?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Peter - Greenie, along with all of us, have become accustomed to Mave's subtlety and sophistication and so think she must be tipsy 

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> Peter - Greenie, along with all of us, have become accustomed to Mave's subtlety and sophistication and so think she must be tipsy
> 
> Dave


I was just going to thank you but Im not tipsy you young whippersnap. :roll:

I had it emailed to me and I thought it was good. :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well it takes all sorts. I wouldn't mind being subtle, sophisticated and tipsy!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> Well it takes all sorts. I wouldn't mind being subtle, sophisticated and tipsy!


Flattery will get you everywhere :lol: :lol:


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Andy (Only because it will get up the noses of the "Red Brigade"!!!!)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice one Mavis.

All the dopeys will be out in force early next year.


DAve p
EDIT add photo


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

And the reason your paying too much for your gas is because MT didn't invest in the coal industry, so we had to look elswhere, Reasoning (British coal was too expensive) result, we imported coal from far off lands mined by 10 year old kids.

And your proud of that !!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Dopey is the one who was *daft* enough to fall down the hole and he supports Bat Ears Brown.......................
> Peter


Reminds of the genuine newspaper headline (can't remember which one) when ? Dobson the scot (sent to the EU latter) put up against Ken Livingstone for the major's job when it was reinstated. Tony Robinson (he of the TV) was on the Labour national exectutive then.

Headline ran- *Baldrick comes out for Dobbo*

Dick


----------

